

Segway, Beta - wmeredith
http://www.bluecollardistro.com/indietech/product_info.php?products_id=1721&cPath=387_388&store=

======
brk
Cute, but the Segway "beta" was really a half-assembled iBot wheelchair.

------
zach
Invented by Gordon Bell? (see bottom-right of page)

<http://research.microsoft.com/%7Egbell/>

